# Mit handy online



## MR.Chaos (20. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen 
Kann mann mit eine Handy verbindung onlinegames zocken?
Beschreibung:
Nokia N 97 an PC anschliesen und über OVI Suite ins Internet verbinden.
Kann mann dann mit diser verbindung aauch z.b. DAY Z zocken?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2012)

Theoretisch - ja. Sinnvoll - nein. 

Also, die Bandbreite reicht im Allgemeinen schon aus, der Ping ist aber üblicherweise dermaßen hoch, dass es unmöglich ist Spiele zu spielen abgesehen von Rundenbasierten Strategiespielen oder ähnlichem wo der Ping quasi keine Rolle spielt.

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hatte weil seine normale Inetverbindung ein "update" erfahren hat versucht, Diablo3 über sein Smartphone-Internet zu spielen. Es hat funktioniert, mit einem Ping von ganz grob 2 Sekunden () - heißt du klickt auf ein Monster, nach 2 Sekunden stellst du dann fest dass deine Spielfigur woanders hingelaufen ist und das Monster schon lange weg war.

Shooter oder ähnliches sind so völlig unspielbar.


----------



## MR.Chaos (20. Juli 2012)

hmmm des ist schade ich habe mit minecraft probiert das ging wohl bis ich ne sms bekommen habe und dann habe ich nur noch gesehen gameover *respawn* 
aber danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2012)

Kein Problem. Minecraft könnte funktionieren... im Keine-Gegner-Modus.


----------



## Wolf77 (20. Juli 2012)

Also hab schon in der schule erfolgreich minecraft auf multiplayer servern gespielt, die Verbindung ist nicht die beste aber durchaus akzeptabel.
Auch Diablo III spieln in meiner Klasse n paar über iphone 4(s) und bei denen war der Ping auch nicht schlecht.
Bei Modern Warfare 2 hatte ich durchschnittlich nen ping von 90-110 (auch noch ganz gut spielbar wenn man das spiel wirkich beherrscht)
Nur league of legends würde ich nicht empfehlen 

Edit: Ich hab n iphone 4 und mir nen Hotspot damit aufgemacht


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2012)

Ja... für Diablo 3 auf "normal" hatte es ja auch gereicht, da stirbt man ja nicht wenn man mal ne Sekunde keine Kontrolle hat... bei Alptraum/Hölle ist da aber Feierabend bei nem 500-1000er Ping


----------

